# Our Isis



## Pook (Aug 29, 2016)

She was always a goddess.

She was 15, diabetic, and last September she curled up with hubby and took a nap.

She just forgot to wake up.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Bless her, she went over the bridge without your having to make the horrible decision for her. Sorry for your loss, it is very lonesome without those little furry friends. Do you have a picture you'd share? Or is there one somewhere here already?


----------



## StormChaser (Aug 3, 2010)

What a lovely way to leave, safe and happy ♥ RIP to your lovely Goddess, Isis


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I know you must miss her but how nice to know she passed in such a loving, comfortable way and not alone. RIP ISIS.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry about Isis. I hope you take some comfort in the fact that she passed away peacefully at home with her beloved humans. We'd love to see a picture if you'd like to share.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Every one would hope their cat passed away as peacefully as Isis did, still it's always sad to see them go. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

Our Milo passed away at home as well after a brief illness. Seems the way that Isis passed away is what we'd want for all our fur babies. I know it still doesn't make it easier.

I printed out pictures of Milo and we made a little "shrine" for him so we could look at it every day, remember our time with him and grieve if necessary. It's amazing how it can hit you at certain times. I was cleaning out the cat box today and lost it.


----------

